# SECCG 09/10 season



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

Will still be between Florduh and Alabama, except for the magic between TBone and Harvin won't be there. This time Bama walks away with all of the marbles.

Florduh is going to be rebuilding for the next 3 or 4 years, but should have sufficient spunk to capture the SEC least, even with another loss to LSU's team next year, but there is no way they will beat the SEC best champion next year.

Bank on it.


----------



## JR (Feb 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Will still be between Florduh and Alabama, except for the magic between TBone and Harvin won't be there. This time Bama walks away with all of the marbles.
> 
> Florduh is going to be rebuilding for the next 3 or 4 years, but should have sufficient spunk to capture the SEC least, even with another loss to Houston Nutt's team next year, but there is no way they will beat the SEC best champion next year.
> 
> Bank on it.



As much as it pains me... You all HAVE the talent, and gained experience from last year... I don't see how you'd lose the SECCG!  

The only thing you can't control is injuries... Now, I'm not sure of your depth chart for EVERY position, but sometimes it only takes one or two KEY positions to go down (and doesn't it always seem to happen at your weakest-- depth chart-wise-- position?).  So, maybe you should amend your statement that IF YOU STAY RELATIVELY HEALTHY, y'all could win it all...???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 27, 2009)

Only time will tell


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 27, 2009)

Most bama fans were predicting last year a 8 or 9 wins season, but nobody didn't expect a few SEC schools to not play at there normal level.This year you might get your 8 or 9 win season that you was asking for last year.Sarah jessica john parker 90210 is gone and that will cost you a few.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 27, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Most bama fans were predicting last year a 8 or 9 wins season, but nobody didn't expect a few SEC schools to not play at there normal level.This year you might get you 8 or 9 win season that you was asking for last year.*Sarah jessica john parker 90210 is gone and that will cost you a few*.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Most bama fans were predicting last year a 8 or 9 wins season, but nobody didn't expect a few SEC schools to not play at there normal level.This year you might get you 8 or 9 win season that you was asking for last year.Sarah jessica john parker 90210 is gone and that will cost you a few.


 
Whatever. Saying parker is gone will hurt us is like Ten R C saying Kiffin is the savior that is going to rule the SEC...

Parker was the worst QB we've had in years, his departure only makes room for improvement in that slot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

JR said:


> As much as it pains me... You all HAVE the talent, and gained experience from last year... I don't see how you'd lose the SECCG!
> 
> The only thing you can't control is injuries... Now, I'm not sure of your depth chart for EVERY position, but sometimes it only takes one or two KEY positions to go down (and doesn't it always seem to happen at your weakest-- depth chart-wise-- position?). So, maybe you should amend your statement that IF YOU STAY RELATIVELY HEALTHY, y'all could win it all...???


 
Injuries??? Have you seen our schedule this year?? Outside of LSU who could possibly injure us?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Most bama fans were predicting last year a 8 or 9 wins season, but nobody didn't expect a few SEC schools to not play at there normal level.This year you might get you 8 or 9 win season that you was asking for last year.Sarah jessica john parker 90210 is gone and that will cost you a few.



Maybe, Accubond. I'd like to think JPW's departure will be an improvement. He had great moments, but often offset those with bonehead decisions. The door couldn't hit him in the rear soon enough for me. Jackson, McElroy, and McCarron all have impressive potential. Can't wait to see what Saban decides!


----------



## GatorCason (Feb 27, 2009)

SECCG 09will have only one team back from last years game. This year it will be UF/LSU with Tebow winning his 3rd SEC Title!!! 

Bama will lose a game or two because of starting a new QB


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

GatorCason said:


> SECCG 09will have only one team back from last years game. This year it will be UF/LSU with Tebow winning his 3rd SEC Title!!!
> 
> Bama will lose a game or two because of starting a new QB


 
Dream on. TBone should have gone pro while he was on top.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

Doesn't matter if Florida makes it to the SECCG or not. The West champion whether it be Bama or LSU is gonna kick the crud outta them gators and put them in their place. 2nd place that is. 

The West is best and the East is least!

PS: Is Urban gonna cry again this year when he loses?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Doesn't matter if Florida makes it to the SECCG or not. The West champion whether it be Bama or LSU is gonna kick the crud outta them gators and put them in their place. 2nd place that is.
> 
> The West is best and the East is least!
> 
> PS: Is Urban gonna cry again this year when he loses?


 
Is HE the one that taught TBone to cry??? I've always wondered where that came from..


----------



## JR (Feb 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Injuries??? Have you seen our schedule this year?? Outside of LSU who could possibly injure us?



UGA's most devastating injury (OL) came in the spring.  Losing him for the entire year and having the other 'tenured' linemen playing out of position the rest of year caused us a lot of havoc.  Obviously that is MORE evident when you don't have enough depth, but regardless it hurt tremendously.  So it doesn't have to be an opponent that causes the injury.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is HE the one that taught TBone to cry??? I've always wondered where that came from..



Too funny!!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9WM9MQ8Ibdw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9WM9MQ8Ibdw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

JR said:


> UGA's most devastating injury (OL) came in the spring. Losing him for the entire year and having the other 'tenured' linemen playing out of position the rest of year caused us a lot of havoc. Obviously that is MORE evident when you don't have enough depth, but regardless it hurt tremendously. So it doesn't have to be an opponent that causes the injury.


 
I thought most of UGA's injuries happened in off season bar fights last year...


----------



## GatorCason (Feb 27, 2009)

Tebow is gonna give another speech this year before the season starts....that way we all get to see it played 1,000,000,000,000 times


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is HE the one that taught TBone to cry??? I've always wondered where that came from..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

Scooter, Comeaux, you boys stand by for the rest of the ankle biters to come slithering in to defend The Saint and Little Hitler.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

GatorCason said:


> Tebow is gonna give another speech this year before the season starts....that way we all get to see it played 1,000,000,000,000 times



I think I'm gonna throw up.  

They could have a channel that shows nothing but Tebow and Obama speeches and get all of it on one channel where the rest of us don't have to see it.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think I'm gonna throw up.
> 
> They could have a channel that shows nothing but Tebow and Obama speeches and get all of it on one channel where the rest of us don't have to see it.



They do, it's call WE!


----------



## Otis (Feb 27, 2009)

Florida will lose. Saban needs a new pair of boots.


----------



## chadair (Feb 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Will still be between Florduh and Alabama, except for the magic between TBone and Harvin won't be there.



Florida didn't need Harvin to beat bama no more then UTAH did


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

As much as I hate to say it. LSU is gonna be the big dog in the west for one reason--John Chavis!!!


----------



## bullgator (Feb 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Scooter, Comeaux, you boys stand by for the rest of the ankle biters to come slithering in to defend The Saint and Little Hitler.



.........

What's to defend? , we took care of business and have the hardware to prove it. The rest of ya can try and "defend" why you came up short .

We Gator fans love this stuff. Everybody flappin their tongues about who's gonna beat the reigning "Kings of the Mountain". Heck, already on this thread theres debate about who will even be representing the SEC-West. 
Hmmmm....I do notice that there doesn't seem to be any confusion or debate about who'll be there from the SEC-East.    

Y'all just take a little trip down to Gainesville and take a look at the new trophy room....it's quickly become the "House of Bling",


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 27, 2009)

The dawgs will go all the way this season.You heard it here first.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> .........
> 
> What's to defend? , we took care of business and have the hardware to prove it. The rest of ya can try and "defend" why you came up short .
> 
> ...



And he proves my point.   Man that was easy.  I can't speak for the other Dawgs but I love how the Gators always, always have to come out and remind everybody about what all they've done and how great St. Timmy and Little Hitler are, how many times they've beaten us, and how wonderful all things lizard are.  No matter what, that giant chip stays on their shoulder.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> The dawgs will go all the way this season.You heard it here first.



All the way home? All the way to the Outback Bowl?

Bawahahahah


----------



## JR (Feb 27, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> The dawgs will go all the way this season.You heard it here first.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> They do, it's call WE!



They have a show together too.  It's called The View.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> The dawgs will go all the way this season.You heard it here first.



Tuffdaddy, put the pipe down and lay off that stuff. You're delusional man!

Ok, so say you do happen to beat out Florida and win the East do you really think you can beat the West team in the SECCG? I mean Bama owned you guys last year and LSU will be much stronger given their QB situation and retooled defense (Chavis). 

UGA just lost their star QB, their stud RB and Richt is under fire for not being able for take it to the next level. Likewise, Florida, Alabama, and LSU are known to have much stronger teams this year and you really believe that Georgia can win it all? We haven't even discussed who you'd play in the BCS NCG.

Good joke though, we all needed a laugh tonight.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 27, 2009)

SGD, it took you 21 minutes to respond!!!....your getting slower than Knowshon's 40 at the NFL combine .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> SGD, it took you 21 minutes to respond!!!....your getting slower than Knowshon's 40 at the NFL combine .



Been out stuffing my face.  We just got a new Mexican resteraunt and I was informed that we needed to go there tonight.  Hard to move fast when your belly is full of beer and quesadilla.

Don't worry about 40 times.  That same slow poke rolled up a buck 88 on yall his first season.  It aint all about speed.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

blelly?  smae??

How many beers you had tonight?

You're starting to sound like a Bammer


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> blelly?  smae??
> 
> How many beers you had tonight?
> 
> You're starting to sound like a Bammer



I might not be able to spell but I'm in a good mood.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Will still be between Florduh and Alabama, except for the magic between TBone and Harvin won't be there. This time Bama walks away with all of the marbles.
> 
> Florduh is going to be rebuilding for the next 3 or 4 years, but should have sufficient spunk to capture the SEC least, even with another loss to LSU's team next year, but there is no way they will beat the SEC best champion next year.
> 
> Bank on it.



Harvin did not even play in the game against Bama and the Gators won by what 11 points? When did the west  become the power house of the SEC? The east has won 3 of the last 4 championships .

Do you gator haters really think this crazy stuff you are saying will happen? If so PM me and I will give you a chance to take it to the bank as Scooter says .


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 27, 2009)

This is great, all the wannabe's tooting their horn and talkin' the talk.  

as Mick would say, Oh my!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> This is great, all the wannabe's tooting their horn and talkin' the talk.
> 
> as Mick would say, Oh my!!



He sounds mighty limp wristed with his "Oh my!" stuff.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Been out stuffing my face.  We just got a new Mexican resteraunt and I was informed that we needed to go there tonight.  Hard to move fast when your belly is full of beer and quesadilla.
> 
> Don't worry about 40 times.  That same slow poke rolled up a buck 88 on yall his first season.  It aint all about speed.



Yikes....I can't even think about Mexican food. I'm just  getting over a stomach virus I've had all week and just now starting to feel like eating again........ On the other hand, every chance I get to lose some gut....


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Yikes....I can't even think about Mexican food. I'm just  getting over a stomach virus I've had all week and just now starting to feel like eating again........ On the other hand, every chance I get to lose some gut....



I hear ya.  I have some weight that needs to come off before going to beach time gets here.  Going to be some painful days in the gym.  Oh well.  I think I'll have another beer.


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He sounds mighty limp wristed with his "Oh my!" stuff.



At least we don't have to live in the ancient past, run Lindsey run, or it's raining sugar. How long ago was that again......


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> At least we don't have to live in the ancient past, run Lindsey run, or it's raining sugar. How long ago was that again......



Yeah it's been a while alright.  You lizards always have to remind everybody how great yall are.

Long ago or not, at least Larry didn't sound like an interior decorator.


----------



## kevina (Feb 27, 2009)

JR said:


> UGA's most devastating injury (OL) came in the spring.  Losing him for the entire year and having the other 'tenured' linemen playing out of position the rest of year caused us a lot of havoc.  Obviously that is MORE evident when you don't have enough depth, but regardless it hurt tremendously.  So it doesn't have to be an opponent that causes the injury.



I am glad you said that. Some BAMA fans said the same thing when Andre Smith could not play in the Sugar Bowl and his replacement got hurt early forcing BAMA to play OL out of position for 3 QTRS. We got shot down by the Haters


----------



## chadair (Feb 27, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am glad you said that. Some BAMA fans said the same thing when Andre Smith could not play in the Sugar Bowl and his replacement got hurt early forcing BAMA to play OL out of position for 3 QTRS. We got shot down by the Haters




yeah, but Bama fans generally aren't as delusional as dog fans


----------



## kevina (Feb 27, 2009)

chadair said:


> yeah, but Bama fans generally aren't as delusional as dog fans



You got that right


----------



## kevina (Feb 27, 2009)

chadair said:


> yeah, but Bama fans generally aren't as delusional as dog fans



You cannot judge all dog fans by the ones you see on here!


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah it's been a while alright. You lizards always have to remind everybody how great yall are.
> 
> Long ago or not, at least Larry didn't sound like an interior decorator.


 
The lizards are dellusional this year, they have had it way too easy while the teams in the West rebuild. It's going to be a great year this year watching Tebow's temper get the best of him and seeing him and Urban clutching in each others arms balling their eyes out...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> yeah, but Bama fans generally aren't as delusional as dog fans



Are you kidding me?  You have got to be kidding.   What a statement.

Just a month after losing their last two games and getting totally embarassed on National TV by a high school team, the Bammers are already sorting out next years season.  LOL.

That is delusional if you ask me.   

I may be just being safe but I would atleast wait till the holy grail plays a few games before I call them SEC champs again.  There are always injuries, suspensions and drug deals to go down in T-Town before the season starts.  LOL.  Just wait young grasshopper before you steal the SEC Championship from the other SEC teams.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Are you kidding me? You have got to be kidding. What a statement.
> 
> Just a month after losing their last two games and getting totally embarassed on National TV by a high school team, the Bammers are already sorting out next years season. LOL.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, we lost to the only undefeated team left in the nation.

Who did Auburn lose to? Oh yeah, that's right. 

Is it true that Auburn picked their new coach because he has orange fingers??


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 28, 2009)

typical bammer.  Turn the attention.  This has nothing to do with Auburn.  It does have alot to do with the fact that you guys ended up with a disapointing season.   You had the talent to win it all but failed miserabally.  Your coach and team let you down.

Dont try to justify it by saying the utes were undefeated.  You got routed by a high school team after getting run off the field by Florida.   A undefeated regular season with not SEC championship and not bowl win.   Atleast when Auburn has the talent, we finish the job.   LOL

I would not worry so much about the Cheese man if I were you.  He is doing OK down south.   He got some good recruits and got a decent coaching staff.  It just may not be the worst coaching hire of all time after all.  LOL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> typical bammer. Turn the attention. This has nothing to do with Auburn. It does have alot to do with the fact that you guys ended up with a disapointing season. You had the talent to win it all but failed miserabally. Your coach and team let you down.
> .


 
This is what makes Auburn and their fans so great, the fact that they know absolutly nothing about football and coaches. Of course that later part is evident.

Bama was not stacked last year, we were not suppose to take it all, and we had the worst QB we've ever had.

Don't make me start a Bama vs. Auburn thread to trap all of the Cowburn trolls...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Bama was not stacked last year, we were not suppose to take it all, *and we had the worst QB we've ever had.*



Now hold on there scooter, I thought Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson held all kinds of records there at Bama. So the guy that holds all the records is the worst guy you ever had?

"A two-year starter at quarterback who has become one of the most prolific passers in school history ... has 16 career 200-yard passing games, setting the all-time career mark at UA ... also among the Alabama career leaders in pass attempts, completions, passing yardage, touchdown passes and all-purpose yards ..." -rolltide.com


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Now hold on there scooter, I thought Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson held all kinds of records there at Bama. So the guy that holds all the records is the worst guy you ever had?
> 
> "A two-year starter at quarterback who has become one of the most prolific passers in school history ... has 16 career 200-yard passing games, setting the all-time career mark at UA ... also among the Alabama career leaders in pass attempts, completions, passing yardage, touchdown passes and all-purpose yards ..." -rolltide.com


 
He passed for over 200 yds per game. It doesn't say anything about anyone catching those passes...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 28, 2009)

So basically what you are saying.  It is OK to just play up to the expectations for a team.   You guys had more than you thought you had and you failled.  Just because people didnt believe you had that much going into the year does not give you an excuse for failure.

You failed.  Plain and simple..  

Nobody would have guessed Auburn had the best team in college football in 2004 but we did and we finished it.

You failed last year.  You probally had the most tallent on the field and you failed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Nobody would have guessed Auburn had the best team in college football in 2004 but we did and we finished it.
> .


 
You finished it??? 

Hey everybody, check this out, when USC wins the NCCG it means it was a successful year for Cowburn.....

You can't make this stuff up, really, you can't..


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Bama is in for much tougher of a climb than most of you Bama fans expect. A senior QB can't be underestimated in the SEC. Losing JP will hurt. Not to mention your best OL, best secondary player, starting TB... Maybe someone will step up but assuming that it's the SECCG again for the Tide might be jumping the gun a bit.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You finished it???
> 
> Hey everybody, check this out, when USC wins the NCCG it means it was a successful year for Cowburn.....
> 
> You can't make this stuff up, really, you can't..



The difference is, we were not given the chance but we did finish off our season undefeated with a SEC championship, thats the game you lost to Florida, and a BCS bowl win, thats the game you got beat by the high school team in.

When you given opportunities, you have to take advantage of them.  You were this year with LSU and Auburn being down.  You won the West but then fell apart like little school girls.

Its funny how you come on here laying down challenges after you failed miserabally this year.  Your 4 million dollar coach got out coached like a pee wee coach by Utah.  And how your a shoe in for the SEC Championship.  LOL.  That is funny right there.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 28, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> The difference is, we were not given the chance but we did finish off our season undefeated with a SEC championship, thats the game you lost to Florida, and a BCS bowl win, thats the game you got beat by the high school team in.
> 
> When you given opportunities, you have to take advantage of them.  You were this year with LSU and Auburn being down.  You won the West but then fell apart like little school girls.
> 
> Its funny how you come on here laying down challenges after you failed miserabally this year.  Your 4 million dollar coach got out coached like a pee wee coach by Utah.  And how your a shoe in for the SEC Championship.  LOL.  That is funny right there.



What really gets me is how people can downplay a team that finished #2 in the nation. Utah beat us and finished #2 in the nation. FL beat us and finished NC's. Say what you want about getting beat by a "high school team". But the team that got beat by this highschool team beat you 36-0. What does that say about your program. Maybe that it is a middle school caliber program? If you honestly think that Bama had the most talented team in the SEC then you are delusional. And one last thing, you all did have a great season in 2004. You did finish the season and concrats on a great season. However, the problem with that season is the same as what Utah (high schoool team) experienced this year. Do you think that they got NC rings?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

fairhope said:


> What really gets me is how people can downplay a team that finished #2 in the nation. Utah beat us and finished #2 in the nation. FL beat us and finished NC's. Say what you want about getting beat by a "high school team". But the team that got beat by this highschool team beat you 36-0. What does that say about your program. Maybe that it is a middle school caliber program? If you honestly think that Bama had the most talented team in the SEC then you are delusional. And one last thing, you all did have a great season in 2004. You did finish the season and concrats on a great season. However, the problem with that season is the same as what Utah (high schoool team) experienced this year. Do you think that they got NC rings?


 
Don't confuse him with facts, then he'll act like a Gator fan and believe that Cowburn has always been a force to reckon with..


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

Scooter1, if you are trying to get the Gator Fans riled up around here you got to do better than,,,,,,,,,,Tebow will fail miserably next year statements.

GATORS SEC CHAMPS,,,,,,,,,,,,NATIONAL CHAMPS!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 28, 2009)

Y'all can justify the loss to Utah by talking about their end of season ranking and their undefeated season but what you can't justify is that you got beat by a team with half the talent, half the depth, from a non BCS conference, with coaches most of us haven't hear of. If UGA would've got their lunch handed to them by Hawaii the way Bama did by Utah we'd still be hearing about it. Sorry, but there is no way on earth that last years Bama team should've lost that game. Their staff simply did a better job than Saban's did in preparation and motivation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Scooter1, if you are trying to get the Gator Fans riled up around here you got to do better than,,,,,,,,,,Tebow will fail miserably next year statements.
> 
> GATORS SEC CHAMPS,,,,,,,,,,,,NATIONAL CHAMPS!!!!


 
Still living in the past I see.



greene_dawg said:


> Y'all can justify the loss to Utah by talking about their end of season ranking and their undefeated season but what you can't justify is that you got beat by a team with half the talent, half the depth, from a non BCS conference, with coaches most of us haven't hear of.


 
So because you keep your head burried in the SEC and do not follow out of conference teams, especially out of BCS conference teams you assume they had no talent.

Interesting.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Still living in the past I see.



HUH?????????,,,,,,,Who is the Present Football SEC Champion and Nat. Champion then?
Do Tell?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


>



I'll take your word for it Sleeze.  My view is partially obstructed from here.


----------



## kevina (Feb 28, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Its funny how you come on here laying down challenges after you failed miserabally this year.  Your 4 million dollar coach got out coached like a pee wee coach



We did under achieve in our game against Aweburn. We should have beaten you guys 56-0 instead of 36-0. Our 4 mill coach beat the brakes off of your 10 mill coach (BUY OUT) and also packed his bags for him

I do not think we are a shoe in for the West Champs, but you may feel that we are after that beating you witnessed we put on you guys last year.

RTR!!


----------



## ACguy (Feb 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am glad you said that. Some BAMA fans said the same thing when Andre Smith could not play in the Sugar Bowl and his replacement got hurt early forcing BAMA to play OL out of position for 3 QTRS. We got shot down by the Haters



What’s your opinion  on the SECCG? You seem to be a true Bama fan. These other 2 guys are just trying to get people upset.  They don’t even believe the stuff they are saying.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> We did under achieve in our game against Aweburn. We should have beaten you guys 56-0 instead of 36-0. Our 4 mill coach beat the brakes off of your 10 mill coach (BUY OUT) and also packed his bags for him
> 
> I do not think we are a shoe in for the West Champs, but you may feel that we are after that beating you witnessed we put on you guys last year.
> 
> RTR!!



IM not sure this has anything to do with Auburn but I know you bammers cant stay on track.  As far as last years win, it took you long enough.   We were running out of fingers anyway.  Nuff said


My point is, dont count your chickens for next year before they hatch.  There are lots of high school teams out there like Utah and Lou Monroe that are out there to trip up the holy grail...


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 28, 2009)

"So because you keep your head burried in the SEC and do not follow out of conference teams, especially out of BCS conference teams you assume they had no talent."

Don't try to prove a point by putting words in my mouth. I NEVER said they had no talent so if you're going to quote me please get it right. What I did say is that they had half the talent and depth as Alabama. Do you deny that??? Surely not. Then I said that their staff had their team better prepared for the game than Saban's did. Do you deny that too? Alabama should've never lost that game. Period. All I'm saying is that Bama fans should fess up to getting beat by a inferior team because they weren't up to the task. Not because Utah is some great power. And as far as me having my head buried in the SEC... I probably watch as much CFB as anyone else on this board and I couldn't name two starters on each side of the ball for Utah. Could you?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 28, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Y'all can justify the loss to Utah by talking about their end of season ranking and their undefeated season but what you can't justify is that you got beat by a team with half the talent, half the depth, from a non BCS conference, with coaches most of us haven't hear of. If UGA would've got their lunch handed to them by Hawaii the way Bama did by Utah we'd still be hearing about it. Sorry, but there is no way on earth that last years Bama team should've lost that game. Their staff simply did a better job than Saban's did in preparation and motivation.



Greene, I agree with you in some parts of your post, We should have never lost that game and we did look like we were not prepared for the game. However, I just don't think that your statement about them having half the depth of bama is correct. We had no depth on the OL and it showed. The only reason we went undefeated during the regular season is because we were fortunate not to have the injuries. Our depth issue was exposed against Utah first with Dre being booted and then with his replacement going down in the first quarter. I am not making excuses for the loss because what counts is what the scoreboard says in the end. We just got beat by a well prepared team.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 28, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> IM not sure this has anything to do with Auburn but I know you bammers cant stay on track.  As far as last years win, it took you long enough.   We were running out of fingers anyway.  Nuff said
> 
> 
> My point is, dont count your chickens for next year before they hatch.  There are lots of high school teams out there like Utah and Lou Monroe that are out there to trip up the holy grail...



Have not heard anyone counting chickens for next year. Should be an interesting season for the SEC West. It should be fun to watch. I am sure there won't be any supply/demand issues for toilet paper because of Toomers Corner being rolled.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

ACguy said:


> What’s your opinion  on the SECCG? You seem to be a true Bama fan. These other 2 guys are just trying to get people upset.  They don’t even believe the stuff they are saying.



Yep Yep, you are right about that........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

Must be working.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 28, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Greene, I agree with you in some parts of your post, We should have never lost that game and we did look like we were not prepared for the game. However, I just don't think that your statement about them having half the depth of bama is correct. We had no depth on the OL and it showed. The only reason we went undefeated during the regular season is because we were fortunate not to have the injuries. Our depth issue was exposed against Utah first with Dre being booted and then with his replacement going down in the first quarter. I am not making excuses for the loss because what counts is what the scoreboard says in the end. We just got beat by a well prepared team.



Pretty well said and thanks for taking the post in context. I'm not trying to knock Bama in the least. Shoot, y'all came out and punch my team square in the chin. I think that if that game (Sugar) is played 10 time Bama wins the next 9. It is sort of like the 05 Sugar when UGA got beat by WV. It's not much of a consolation prize to play a team in the Sugar Bowl that is a perceived push over and motivation can be tough to come by. I'm not saying Utah wasn't a good team. Just that y'all "should've" won that game going away. It doesn't always happen that way though. I still think UGA got beat by an inferior WV team in 05 and for that matter I still can't be convinced that GT was better than UGA this season but they came out and were more motivated to take care of business and that is just exactly what they did so it is what it is. A buddy of mine is a  die hard Bama fan and he said the same thing you just did. Bama stayed healthy and that was just as key as anything to their success. I hope I can say the same about the Dawgs next year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad all you derailers feel better now. So can we get back to talkin about Florduh and Bammer now?


----------



## kevina (Feb 28, 2009)

ACguy said:


> What’s your opinion  on the SECCG? You seem to be a true Bama fan. These other 2 guys are just trying to get people upset.  They don’t even believe the stuff they are saying.



I was at the SECCG and my opinion is we were beaten by a good team. Honestly at the end of the 3rd qtr, I thought we had the MO and had a chance to win the game. The MO changed when we had a facemask call on UF's 3rd down and gave them the first and then Tebow went to work on us completing every 3rd down and long situation UF was in. Tebow beat us with his clutch play. I do not see how it can be spun any other way.

RTR!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll take your word for it Sleeze.  My view is partially obstructed from here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone want to talk about Debose?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Anyone want to talk about Debose?



Sure,,,,,,,,,go ahead, you start.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Sure,,,,,,,,,go ahead, you start.


 
Well I was hoping when I started this thread, instead of the yada yada yada and all of the other non-Bama / non-Florduh derailers that had to yada yada yada, that someone from south of the gnat line would offer up some arguements in the lizards favor regarding the alleged #1 receiver in the nation.

I guess that is just beyond most folks capacity.


----------



## chadair (Feb 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well I was hoping when I started this thread, instead of the yada yada yada and all of the other non-Bama / non-Florduh derailers that had to yada yada yada, that someone from south of the gnat line would offer up some arguements in the lizards favor regarding the alleged #1 receiver in the nation.
> 
> I guess that is just beyond most folks capacity.



I'll wait and see what he does playing at the next level before digging a hole and waiting on my crow

usually that kind of talk is for the delusional fans that are waiting for the next Hershel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> I'll wait and see what he does playing at the next level before digging a hole and waiting on my crow
> 
> usually that kind of talk is for the delusional fans that are waiting for the next Hershel


 
Now that's funny....


----------



## Otis (Feb 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Scooter1, if you are trying to get the Gator Fans riled up around here you got to do better than,,,,,,,,,,Tebow will fail miserably next year statements.
> 
> GATORS SEC CHAMPS,,,,,,,,,,,,NATIONAL CHAMPS!!!!


 
You know that stuff you are smoking is illegal in all 50 states right? 



South GA Dawg said:


> I'll take your word for it Sleeze. My view is partially obstructed from here.


 
I have never met a dawg fan that had a good clear view of anything. 



scooter1 said:


> Glad all you derailers feel better now. So can we get back to talkin about Florduh and Bammer now?


 
You mean spineless lizzards and real football teams?


----------



## DAWG POUND (Feb 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Will still be between Florduh and Alabama, except for the magic between TBone and Harvin won't be there. This time Bama walks away with all of the marbles.
> 
> Florduh is going to be rebuilding for the next 3 or 4 years, but should have sufficient spunk to capture the SEC least, even with another loss to LSU's team next year, but there is no way they will beat the SEC best champion next year.
> 
> Bank on it.



How can yall count out my dawgs? We should be stronger this year than last for sore.


----------



## chadair (Feb 28, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> How can yall count out my dawgs? We should be stronger this year than last for sore.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 28, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> How can yall count out my dawgs? We should be stronger this year than last for sore.



Why will dawgs be better this year? They lost there best 2 players.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Feb 28, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Why will dawgs be better this year? They lost there best 2 players.



We were missin so many players last year do to injurys that will be ready to go this year. Cox and King will step in for the 2 that abanded us this year.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> How can yall count out my dawgs? We should be stronger this year than last for sore.



I agree,,,,,,,,,I think you guys will still be SORE from the buttwhippings from last year too.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

Otis said:


> You know that stuff you are smoking is illegal in all 50 states right?



Why do u think i have been smoking?

Just like i asked, Scoot Scoot1,,,,,,,,,,

Who is the current SEC and Nat. Champs?

Google it , ,,,,,,I will wait.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

Nevermine him Otis, he's a one way poster. I answered his question about Debose and he never responded.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> I'll wait and see what he does playing at the next level before digging a hole and waiting on my crow
> 
> usually that kind of talk is for the delusional fans that are waiting for the next Hershel





scooter1 said:


> Nevermine him Otis, he's a one way poster. I answered his question about Debose and he never responded.



I agree with chad about Debose,,,,,,,,,I am excited about Debose , but i am not ready to anoint him the next Percy Harvin Just yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

So you gators are skeptical about the effect Harvins leaving will have on your team.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So you gators are skeptical about the effect Harvins leaving will have on your team.



Harvin was a gamechanger,,,,,,for sure.  But we will be fine without him.  We still have a Heisman winner......Also I look for Demps, Rainey, and others to step up and have a impact even more so.  

We have beaten Plenty of teams w/o Harvin,,,,,,,,,,

One notable team was Bammer in the SEC championship game.


----------



## kevina (Feb 28, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> How can yall count out my dawgs? We should be stronger this year than last for sore.





chadair said:


>





ACguy said:


> Why will dawgs be better this year? They lost there best 2 players.





DAWG POUND said:


> We were missin so many players last year do to injurys that will be ready to go this year. Cox and King will step in for the 2 that abanded us this year.



He could have a point. I have not seen Cox play but the pups sure are high on him and IMO Moreno place will be easier to fill. I still say they do not win the East.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> He could have a point. I have not seen Cox play but the pups sure are high on him and IMO Moreno place will be easier to fill. I still say they do not win the East.



I really think the dogs are gonna go to a RB by committee.  They will have a good rushing game.  And all Cox has to do is not turn the ball over and make a couple of 3rd down throws.  

Cox has a stud to throw to which makes it easier for him too.

But yeah,,,,,,,,they still will not have enough to pass the Mighty Gators in the East.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2009)

I can see that the war on drugs is being lost in the western division of the SEC.  Back away from the keyboard when your face is in the bong boys.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I can see that the war on drugs is being lost in the western division of the SEC. Back away from the keyboard when your face is in the bong boys.


 
You are confusing football with olympic swimming. It's ok though, we know info trickles down a little slower when you live below the gnat line..


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 1, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Harvin was a gamechanger,,,,,,for sure.  But we will be fine without him.  We still have a Heisman winner......Also I look for Demps, Rainey, and others to step up and have a impact even more so.
> 
> We have beaten Plenty of teams w/o Harvin,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> One notable team was Bammer in the SEC championship game.



dont matter who takes harvins place or who has what troffy, my dawgs will be at the dome in the end


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 1, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> dont matter who takes harvins place or who has what troffy, my dawgs will be at the dome in the end



That is about the most ignorant statement of the day.

First off, it does matter about Harvin. Like it or not he was a game changer. Debose may be the next Harvin. But no way to tell yet. They retained Tebow and a very fast defense. Florida also had another great recruiting class and is locked and loaded to roll through the SEC East. 

Don't be illiterate, go read up on the subject, all the experts agree that Florida will be tough to beat.

Second, it DOES matter who has what "trophy". It's an indication of past excellence in the game. Florida & LSU are the only two teams in the country to have won the BCS title twice each. They collectively hold 6 of the last 10 SEC championships. 

Georgia will have to face both of these teams in the regular season (maybe LSU twice if Georgia makes it to the SEC championship game). If not LSU, then certainly Bama or Ole Miss. Either way, Georgia will have to beat during the season: a fully reloaded Gator team, a rejuvenated LSU team, and then make it to Atlanta to face LSU again, a powerful Bama team, or Ole Miss and Houston Nutt. Either way, that's a very tough road for the Dawgs to go down without Stafford or Moreno.

Keep in mind too that Bama, LSU, & Florida all had top recruiting classes this year and are very talent deep teams. 

Now go home, come back with some facts, and a logical argument to support your asinine statement.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 1, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> LOL....dang, i think i may have found an LSU fan that i can get along with.



Well, you know us swamp boys gotta stick together. 

Got to let them dawgs know who's the master and who's the pet.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You are confusing football with olympic swimming. It's ok though, we know info trickles down a little slower when you live below the gnat line..



And even then, its 20 years ahead of when it hits Alabama.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Don't be illiterate, go read up on the subject, all the experts agree that Florida will be tough to beat.



A fellow from lsu talking about literacy ... must have one of them fancy out of state educations.

It don't matter what talent lsu got, you still got Les Miles for a coach.  The great equalizer.  Georgia is ahead on the spanking the swamp boys and I fully expect that the lead will not shrink in the next 10 years.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Well, you know us swamp boys gotta stick together.
> 
> *Got to let them dawgs know who's the master and who's the pet.*



Yea, and you gotta change that kitty's litterbox from time to time too....just exactly how is LSwho our master in recent head to head competition??

Sorry, cant let you "swampfolk" get in a free shot


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 2, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> A fellow from lsu talking about literacy ... must have one of them fancy out of state educations.
> 
> It don't matter what talent lsu got, you still got Les Miles for a coach.  The great equalizer.  Georgia is ahead on the spanking the swamp boys and I fully expect that the lead will not shrink in the next 10 years.



I got the best edumacation that beer can buy!

Go ahead, laugh about Les Miles all you want. Bottom line is that he had the guts to make the tough call, to go for the win. Plus he has won a National Championship and Mark Richt has not. I think I'll take the former.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I got the best edumacation that beer can buy!
> 
> Go ahead, laugh about Les Miles all you want. Bottom line is that he had the guts to make the tough call, to go for the win. Plus he has won a National Championship and Mark Richt has not. I think I'll take Fulmer.


 
Now why would you do that??


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea, and you gotta change that kitty's litterbox from time to time too....just exactly how is LSwho our master in recent head to head competition??
> 
> Sorry, cant let you "swampfolk" get in a free shot



Georgia: 3 wins vs LSU, 2 SEC Championships, 0 BCS Championships 
LSU: 2 wins vs Georgia, 3 SEC Championships, 2 BCS Championships 

I like our record better. Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!


----------



## kevina (Mar 2, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> they know who there daddy is...
> 
> you've been here a few years now.....................have you just now started reading the and posting in the sports forum? dont remember reading much before from Comeaux....



very interesting he popped in here right about the time a major event went down its all good though, he is just some one we can pound on in the West.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> That is about the most ignorant statement of the day.
> 
> Don't be illiterate, go read up on the subject, all the experts agree that Florida will be tough to beat.



Dawg fans cant seem to understand that UF is not all hype like the dawgs were last year. Last year UF had better odds to win the title then the dawgs. Last year UF was 7-1 and dawgs were 9-1 odds to win the BCS. This year UF is 2-1 on the same site and 7-4 on another.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Dawg fans cant seem to understand that UF is not all hype like the dawgs were last year. Last year UF had better odds to win the title then the dawgs. Last year UF was 7-1 and dawgs were 9-1 odds to win the BCS. This year UF is 2-1 on the same site and 7-4 on another.



Who cares?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who cares?


 
It's OK SGD, the operative words in his post were "last year".


----------



## ACguy (Mar 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It's OK SGD, the operative words in his post were "last year".




It stinks for you 2 that *this year *your teams will be worst then last year  . Bama will not go undefeated through the regular season and the Dawgs will lose at least 4 games this year. You can actually take that to the bank. Because I back up my big mouth . LSU will not beat the Gators this year either .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> It stinks for you 2 that *this year *your teams will be worst then last year  . Bama will not go undefeated through the regular season and the Dawgs will lose at least 4 games this year. You can actually take that to the bank. Because I back up my big mouth . LSU will not beat the Gators this year either .


 
OK Skippy, no arguement out of me. You've got 7 months to float around in all of that hot air, then it'll be put up time.....

My prediction for 09 is that nobody in the SEC goes undefeated.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> It stinks for you 2 that *this year *your teams will be worst then last year  . Bama will not go undefeated through the regular season and the Dawgs will lose at least 4 games this year. You can actually take that to the bank. Because I back up my big mouth . LSU will not beat the Gators this year either .



You back up your big mouth?  What is that supposed to mean?  

Unless you are a current UF player, I don't see how you have any power over any of this.  Which is to say that you aren't in a position to back up anything as it relates to what happens on the field.

Even if you were a current UF player I don't see where you could "back up" your prediction that UGA will lose "at least four games." 

Unless you have a crystal ball or a time machine, all you're doing is flapping your gums..........again.

But I agree with you on thing, you have a big mouth.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You back up your big mouth? What is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Unless you are a current UF player, I don't see how you have any power over any of this. Which is to say that you aren't in a position to back up anything as it relates to what happens on the field.
> 
> ...


 
HEY Midget Nerd, where you been hiding??


----------



## bullgator (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who cares?



You do!!!....................


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> HEY Midget Nerd, where you been hiding??



I've been too busy playing with my chemistry set to post much lately.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

bullgator said:


> You do!!!....................



Not as much as you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've been too busy playing with my chemistry set to post much lately.


 
Brewing up something special for WAR II huh??

I'll be there Friday night afterall....


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Brewing up something special for WAR II huh??
> 
> I'll be there Friday night afterall....



Hey awsome!  I think what I'm gonna do is head up there Friday afternoon and stay that night, then get up and spend the day Saturday.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You back up your big mouth?  What is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Unless you are a current UF player, I don't see how you have any power over any of this.  Which is to say that you aren't in a position to back up anything as it relates to what happens on the field.
> 
> ...




I back up my big mouth my putting money on the game. Its amazing how much stuff people will talk but be to scared to bet on the game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey awsome! I think what I'm gonna do is head up there Friday afternoon and stay that night, then get up and spend the day Saturday.


 
Me too, see you then Midget Nerd...



ACguy said:


> I back up my big mouth my putting money on the game. Its amazing how much stuff people will talk but be to scared to bet on the game.


 
Well big mouth, that explains it all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I back up my big mouth my putting money on the game. Its amazing how much stuff people will talk but be to scared to bet on the game.



I hear ya.  Could be that for some people it has less to do with fear and more to do with just not being into betting money.  

I made a bunch of bets this past season.  I just bet my avatar.  I didn't lose any money and the folks who won got a good kick out of my having to sport their team's avatar.

I'll do it again this year if people want to do it again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Me too, see you then Midget Nerd...
> 
> 
> 
> Well big mouth, that explains it all.



I'll be there.  The folks here who have never met me will spot me immediately thanks to your apt description.  I just hope nobody picks on me and takes my lunch money.


----------



## kevina (Mar 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> It stinks for you 2 that *this year *your teams will be worst then last year  . Bama will not go undefeated through the regular season and the Dawgs will lose at least 4 games this year. You can actually take that to the bank. Because I back up my big mouth . LSU will not beat the Gators this year either .



A team does not have to go undefeated in the regular season to win the SEC. You should know that. I certainly do

I agree with you on the pups losing 4, but I believe 1 of the 4 will be to LSU


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> That is about the most ignorant statement of the day.
> 
> First off, it does matter about Harvin. Like it or not he was a game changer. Debose may be the next Harvin. But no way to tell yet. They retained Tebow and a very fast defense. Florida also had another great recruiting class and is locked and loaded to roll through the SEC East.
> 
> ...



what you talk about? no mater who takes harvin place us dawgs will be tougher then last year. my dawgs learned a big lessan last year when we were ranked number1 and lost it. we beat the gators this year we will go to the dome. i worry about lsu or bama or ole miss when the time comes. 
you go home last year dont mater


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> what you talk about? no mater who takes harvin place us dawgs will be tougher then last year. my dawgs learned a big lessan last year when we were ranked number1 and lost it. we beat the gators this year we will go to the dome. i worry about lsu or bama or ole miss when the time comes.
> you go home last year dont mater



Ok I'll play.  Which one of the Gators are you?  Can't be Stacy, BG, or Sleeze, none of them would waste their time on some dumb crap like this.  

I mean the sig line and ridiculously exagerated bad grammar and spelling aren't a dead give away or anything.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 2, 2009)

kevina said:


> A team does not have to go undefeated in the regular season to win the SEC. You should know that. I certainly do
> 
> I agree with you on the pups losing 4, but I believe 1 of the 4 will be to LSU




I agree LSU will be one of the teams to beat the pups maybe even ARK. I was just saying I think Bama will lose a regular season game. I think the gators could even lose a game. IF the team out of the west is undefeated going into the SECCG the Gators could have some problems. The SEC west is going to be the best division in college football next year. I think ARK. could be a good sleeper. This year they will have there star QB.


----------



## kevina (Mar 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I agree LSU will be one of the teams to beat the pups maybe even ARK. I was just saying I think Bama will lose a regular season game. I think the gators could even lose a game. IF the team out of the west is undefeated going into the SECCG the Gators could have some problems. The SEC west is going to be the best division in college football next year. I think ARK. could be a good sleeper. This year they will have there star QB.



UGA and BAMA will be in the same boat this coming year. Both teams will be starting inexperienced and untested QB's. It will be a must for both teams to be able to run the ball to take the pressure off of these two QB's.

Unfortunately both teams have tough opening opponents, and that opening game usually sets the tone for the year.


----------



## chadair (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok I'll play.  Which one of the Gators are you?  Can't be Stacy, BG, or Sleeze, none of them would waste their time on some dumb crap like this.
> 
> I mean the sig line and ridiculously exagerated bad grammar and spelling aren't a dead give away or anything.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I agree LSU will be one of the teams to beat the pups maybe even ARK. I was just saying I think Bama will lose a regular season game. I think the gators could even lose a game. IF the team out of the west is undefeated going into the SECCG the Gators could have some problems. The SEC west is going to be the best division in college football next year. I think ARK. could be a good sleeper. This year they will have there star QB.



If they can keep him out of the jail: *Hogs QB arrested outside bar* http://nwanews.com/adg/Sports/253933/


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 2, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> what you talk about? no mater who takes harvin place us dawgs will be tougher then last year. my dawgs learned a big lessan last year when we were ranked number1 and lost it. we beat the gators this year we will go to the dome. i worry about lsu or bama or ole miss when the time comes.
> you go home last year dont mater



Sorry guys, I just figured this was about par for the course on dawg fans.  Pretty funny stuff though.


----------



## kevina (Mar 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok I'll play.  Which one of the Gators are you?  Can't be Stacy, BG, or Sleeze, none of them would waste their time on some dumb crap like this.
> 
> I mean the sig line and ridiculously exagerated bad grammar and spelling aren't a dead give away or anything.





chadair said:


>



Chadair, what is so funny? Looks like a typical Dawg post to me.
1) Grammer
2) Delusional Rhetoric

Sad thing is, I believe it is legit.

Joke, not a personal attack on any particular group.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 2, 2009)

kevina said:


> Chadair, what is so funny? Looks like a typical Dawg post to me.
> 1) Grammer
> 2) Delusional Rhetoric
> 
> ...



I think it might be legit too.  

BTW , its not me.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 2, 2009)

kevina said:


> Chadair, what is so funny? Looks like a typical Dawg post to me.
> 1) Grammer
> 2) Delusional Rhetoric
> 
> ...



Um, it's Grammar not Grammer Kev.
Grammar is proper use of the Queen's English.
Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas.

What kind of edumacation they giving you boys over there in Alabammer?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 2, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> what you talk about? no mater who takes harvin place us dawgs will be tougher then last year. my dawgs learned a big lessan last year when we were ranked number1 and lost it. we beat the gators this year we will go to the dome. i worry about lsu or bama or ole miss when the time comes.
> you go home last year dont mater



Speechless and just shaking my head...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Speechless and just shaking my head...


 
You keep showing up late....

I'm startin to think that you can't do 1200 yds. with a 15 kt crosswind anymore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Um, it's Grammar not Grammer Kev.
> Grammar is proper use of the Queen's English.
> Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas.
> 
> What kind of edumacation they giving you boys over there in Alabammer?



I was gonna let you handle that one. 

I like that whole "typical" Dawg stuff.  Considering that so many of the Bammers on here are living testaments to why a woman should not drink while pregnant, I really don't believe any of them should be casting stones.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You keep showing up late....
> 
> I'm startin to think that you can't do 1200 yds. with a 15 kt crosswind anymore.



I was hiding, waiting, and watching. Then I had to adjust for windage before taking the shot. -OSOK


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 3, 2009)

kevina said:


> Chadair, what is so funny? Looks like a typical Dawg post to me.
> 1) Grammer
> 2) Delusional Rhetoric
> 
> ...



Grammer... 

Come on kevina... And don't try to said you did it intentionally...


----------



## kevina (Mar 3, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Um, it's Grammar not Grammer Kev.
> Grammar is proper use of the Queen's English.
> Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas.
> 
> What kind of edumacation they giving you boys over there in Alabammer?



I can spell, just cannot type


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 3, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> what you talk about? no mater who takes harvin place us dawgs will be tougher then last year. my dawgs learned a big lessan last year when we were ranked number1 and lost it. we beat the gators this year we will go to the dome. i worry about lsu or bama or ole miss when the time comes.
> you go home last year dont mater



Sorry guys to weigh in on this late, but Grammer or Grammar, that is just too funny. My bet would be that he is from somewhere in southeast Ga. I lived on St Simons Island for 3 years and in some of the areas in that SE section of Ga., Dawg Pound would probably be an honor student. And if my spelling was not up to par in this post, please don't hold it against me as I can barely type from laughing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Sorry guys to weigh in on this late, but Grammer or Grammar, that is just too funny. My bet would be that he is from somewhere in southeast Ga. I lived on St Simons Island for 3 years and in some of the areas in that SE section of Ga., Dawg Pound would probably be an honor student. And if my spelling was not up to par in this post, please don't hold it against me as I can barely type from laughing.



I still think this is bogus.  It's just too over the top.  A few non UGA fans come to mind as far as who it might be.

When you talk about SE Ga. you wouldn't be thinking of the Long County area would you?


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 3, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Sorry guys to weigh in on this late, but Grammer or Grammar, that is just too funny. My bet would be that he is from somewhere in southeast Ga. I lived on St Simons Island for 3 years and in some of the areas in that SE section of Ga., Dawg Pound would probably be an honor student. And if my spelling was not up to par in this post, please don't hold it against me as I can barely type from laughing.



You lived on SSI and moved... I can't talk. I had an offer last year to take a contract at FLETC and turned it down.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I got the best edumacation that beer can buy!
> 
> Go ahead, laugh about Les Miles all you want. Bottom line is that he had the guts to make the tough call, to go for the win. Plus he has won a National Championship and Mark Richt has not. I think I'll take the former.



Yea, he looks great with Saban's players behind him.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Georgia: 3 wins vs LSU, 2 SEC Championships, 0 BCS Championships
> LSU: 2 wins vs Georgia, 3 SEC Championships, 2 BCS Championships
> 
> I like our record better. Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!



You got a short list for the record.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 3, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You lived on SSI and moved... I can't talk. I had an offer last year to take a contract at FLETC and turned it down.



I loved everything about the place except for the no-seeums. Certain times of the year, they would drive you crazy. I moved because of a transfer. The best weekend of the year was the FL-GA game. Being a Bama fan I would sit back, drink and watch.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 3, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting the next "Dawg Pound" post...


----------



## kevina (Mar 3, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Um, it's Grammar not Grammer Kev.
> Grammar is proper use of the Queen's English.
> Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas.
> 
> What kind of edumacation they giving you boys over there in Alabammer?



Give me a break, I was in Savannah yesterday on binness and went out last night and had a few Tall Blue Moons before I got back to the Hotel and on the keyboard. It looks like I did better on the keyboard than I would have done verbally

One question for you Como, is your last name Webstereaux? I appreciate the English lesson, can you now tell me the proper way to prepare a corndog


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 3, 2009)

Kevina, you obviously have a fascination with corndogs. Perhaps a little "corndog envy" because us cajuns have bigger corndogs than your women are used to? It's okay Tatertot, not everyone can hang with us cajuns


----------



## kevina (Mar 4, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Kevina, you obviously have a fascination with corndogs. Perhaps a little "corndog envy" because us cajuns have bigger corndogs than your women are used to? It's okay Tatertot, not everyone can hang with us cajuns



The only thing I am fascinated about is when you Google LSU everything about corndogs pops up. No envy here!

I do have 1 question for ya Hashbrown. When you are about to enjoy one of those bigger cajun corndogs do you put condiments on it or do you take it plain?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> The only thing I am fascinated about is when you Google LSU everything about corndogs pops up. No envy here!
> 
> I do have 1 question for ya Hashbrown. *When you are about to enjoy one of those bigger cajun corndogs* *do you put condiments on it or do you take it plain?*



A little uncalled for maybe?


----------



## kevina (Mar 4, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Kevina, you obviously have a fascination with corndogs. Perhaps a little "corndog envy" *because us cajuns have bigger corndogs **than your women are used to?[/*COLOR] It's okay Tatertot, not everyone can hang with us cajuns





kevina said:


> The only thing I am fascinated about is when you Google LSU everything about corndogs pops up. No envy here!
> 
> I do have 1 question for ya Hashbrown. When you are about to enjoy one of those bigger cajun corndogs do you put condiments on it or do you take it plain?





BlackSmoke said:


> A little uncalled for maybe?



 Legit question. I do not like corndogs, but like ketchup on on my hotdogs and hamburgers


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> The only thing I am fascinated about is when I Google LSU everything about corndogs pops up. No envy here!



So you admit that you have a fascination with LSU and that you spend your free time Googling all things LSU. 
Sounds like envy to me Kev...


----------



## kevina (Mar 4, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> So you admit that you have a fascination with LSU and that you spend your free time Googling all things LSU.
> Sounds like envy to me Kev...



I was enjoying the Kiffen farks thread so much, I was going to start an LSU fark thread, but when I Googled LSU, nothing but corndogs popped up

No fascination or envy, just baffled and disappointed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> A little uncalled for maybe?



Pretty disgusting no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 4, 2009)

Are we already fighting about next season??


----------



## x-mark (Mar 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Whatever. Saying parker is gone will hurt us is like Ten R C saying Kiffin is the savior that is going to rule the SEC...
> 
> Parker was the worst QB we've had in years, his departure only makes room for improvement in that slot.



wasn't she bama's all time passing leader?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2009)

x-mark said:


> wasn't she bama's all time passing leader?



Oh you better watch out.  You'll get accused of all sorts of disgusting crap if you go there.


----------



## kevina (Mar 4, 2009)

x-mark said:


> wasn't she bama's all time passing leader?



I know some BAMA fans on here did not like JPW, and I agree that he was very inconsistant, but the way I look at him, was he came to Alabama when BAMA was not very attractive. Did I holler at him through the TV some Saturdays? Yes! But I feel that he did have  a good Senior year this past year as Saban used him within his abilities. JPW did not have the arm strength of Stafford and could not place the game on his shoulders like Tebow and did not have the criminal record of Peraleaux (that is for you Comeaux) but when asked to operate within his abilities, he was a good game manager this year.
Many do not like JPW, but I am thankful that he came to Alabama when others would not.
As far as passing records go, he does hold many BAMA records, but you must remember, even in the days of Stabler and the other big name BAMA QB's, BAMA was always a dominate run team which may only have had 10 max pass attempts.

RTR!!


----------



## proside (Mar 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> I know some BAMA fans on here did not like JPW, and I agree that he was very inconsistant, but the way I look at him, was he came to Alabama when BAMA was not very attractive. Did I holler at him through the TV some Saturdays? Yes! But I feel that he did have  a good Senior year this past year as Saban used him within his abilities. JPW did not have the arm strength of Stafford and could not place the game on his shoulders like Tebow and did not have the criminal record of Peraleaux (that is for you Comeaux) but when asked to operate within his abilities, he was a good game manager this year.
> Many do not like JPW, but I am thankful that he came to Alabama when others would not.
> As far as passing records go, he does hold many BAMA records, but you must remember, even in the days of Stabler and the other big name BAMA QB's, BAMA was always a dominate run team which may only have had 10 max pass attempts.
> 
> RTR!!




Hey Bro,


He was the starting QB for a 12-0 regular season sec west champ Bama team that went 12-2 overall.


His play was not the reason Bama lost the 2 games they did.

I say he did just fine for his ability, after all he was not projected to be a Matthew stafford was he?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson*

Kevina wins the "Mudbug Award" for consistent back-peddling.

Dang man, can you not think of any other excuses to prop up that sissy of a quarterback? 

Oh and it's Perrilloux ya wretch and he doesn't have a criminal record. If you think he does then prove it. Otherwise shut up about it. Now go fetch me a crown & coke.


----------



## kevina (Mar 4, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Now go fetch me a crown & coke.



I did, but by the time I got back to the keyboard, there was nothing left but ice


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> I did, but by the time I got back to the keyboard, there was nothing left but ice



Nothing wrong with that..

Now, where in the heck is everyone?


----------



## topcat (Mar 4, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Now, where in the heck is everyone?


Here!  I got no dog in this fight.  I need to read the whole thread but would appreciate it if I could get a condensed version.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Nothing wrong with that..
> 
> Now, where in the heck is everyone?



Right here.  Don't you worry about that.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 5, 2009)

*Condensed Version*



topcat said:


> Here!  I got no dog in this fight.  I need to read the whole thread but would appreciate it if I could get a condensed version.



Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?

OK, that about covers it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.



Wow


----------



## DSGB (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> OK, that about covers it.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.



, thanks for the update.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.



.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.



summarizing: It's not just for the Campfire threads anymore!
Your still a goober.


----------



## kevina (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.



Now I like that right there, especially when you admit Saban put LSU on the map. Can you make a summary post about every 4 hours on week days so I can get cought up on the forum at work in a matter of seconds? For some reason I think every summary would be about the same though!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.



The crazy thing is, he actually included pretty much every topic that has come up.  Wow.

We still aren't afraid of hats.  We haven't been given any reason to be afraid.  Undercover Gators are still unoriginal tools.  Big mouthed Bammers still make me laugh.  Not much has changed.


----------



## kevina (Mar 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> The crazy thing is, he actually included pretty much every topic that has come up.  Wow.
> 
> We still aren't afraid of hats.  We haven't been given any reason to be afraid.  Undercover Gators are still unoriginal tools.  Big mouthed Bammers still make me laugh.  Not much has changed.



I will take the BAMA part as a compliment


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.


Excellent work! 

If a man drank my crown and coke there would be serious consequences.

RH, you have a serious summary competitor here.  Matter of fact, I think he just smoked you.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.



I guess that about covers it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> If a man drank my crown and coke there would be serious consequences.
> 
> RH, you have a serious summary competitor here.  Matter of fact, I think he just smoked you.



Crawfish done good, didn't he?


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Crawfish done good, didn't he?


I thought kevina was the crawfish?

Yep, he done real good.

But seriously, who keeps messing with the dang smilies?


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Are we already fighting about next season??


Sure.  Why not?  Turkey season doesn't open until the 14th in Mississippi.  And basketball pretty much sucks until March Madness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh Lawdy.....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Oh Lawdy.....



I figured yall would like that post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2009)

topcat said:


> Sure.  Why not?  Turkey season doesn't open until the 14th in Mississippi.  And basketball pretty much sucks until March Madness.



Yep.  And turkey season in Ga. doesn't open until after that.  Plus spring practice is rapidly approaching.  It's not too early to talk about the coming season.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2009)

*My eyes are playing tricks on me*



Comeaux said:


> Scooter stirs the pot, Bama sucks, Kiffin is an idiot, Accubond is very quiet, Scooter got a new trashcan, Redfish is out of season, most Gator fans are a cool bunch, Cheezits have a new lower price, Tebow left or Tebow right, Bama women like big corndogs, Dawgs win it all this year, likewise TuffDaddy is delirious, Mullen disappears at Miss. State and is never seen again, "Fear the Hat", Kevina & Fairhope are Kool-Aid junkies, Kiffen farks are hilarious, Layla is SEC MILF of the year, who in the heck is Rich Brooks?, Bama baseball likes old Smelley cocks, likewise Cox is in at Georgia, and Nutt is good at Ole Miss, Tebow jump pass, Darth Visor, Kiffin is an idiot, Petrino leaves to coach the Mean Machine, Saban puts Bama on the map, Urban Cryer, Anklebiters are lurking, Dawg Pound's post are the best, Gators win the East but lose to the West, free breakfast @ Bryant-Denny's for first 101,000, Richt is too nice to win it all, blelly? smae??, 2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs-we heard it here first, Bullgator had the runs, Munson is not an interior decorator, Saban is a pee wee coach now, Debose or Harvin it don't matter, Dawg Pound mysteriously appears, swamp folk stick together, who's your daddy?, the best edumacation that beer can buy, Bulldawg beatdown coming 10/3!, no mater who..., Grammer is the old lady that gives you tube socks and underwear for Christmas, no-seeums, Proside speaks to defend Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, Kevina drank my crown & coke, and where in the heck is everyone?
> 
> OK, that about covers it.





kevina said:


> Now I like that right there, especially when you admit Saban put LSU on the map. Can you make a summary post about every 4 hours on week days so I can get cought up on the forum at work in a matter of seconds? For some reason I think every summary would be about the same though!



Kev, your eyes must be playing tricks on ya. Go back and read it again. Sometimes we just think we see what we want to see in things.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Kev, your eyes must be playing tricks on ya. Go back and read it again. Sometimes we just think we see what we want to see in things.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2009)

Come on Comeaux, Koolaid Junkies? I would say that Kevina and I probably call it the way it is more than most on here when it comes to Bama. I do however like to poke fun at you and the barners more than any other fan base because I consider you two our biggest rivals. You will not hear me yelling Bama will win the NC next year.  Sorry I am late weighing in on this one but that statement is totally delusional thinking. However, I do think we will send your boys packing again with their tails tucked.


----------



## kevina (Mar 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Kev, your eyes must be playing tricks on ya. Go back and read it again. Sometimes we just think we see what we want to see in things.



I saw what you had posted, I was just correcting you


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2009)

*Kool-aid Junkies*



fairhope said:


> Come on Comeaux, Koolaid Junkies? I would say that Kevina and I probably call it the way it is more than most on here when it comes to Bama. I do however like to poke fun at you and the barners more than any other fan base because I consider you two our biggest rivals. You will not hear me yelling Bama will win the NC next year.  Sorry I am late weighing in on this one but that statement is totally delusional thinking. However, I do think we will send your boys packing again with their tails tucked.



You know I had to say something nice about my favorite 2 bammer boys 

You have to admit though, that overall I was an equal opportunity offender. Plus it was just dang funny.

Will the season ever get here?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2009)

By the way Comeaux, those are some nice Louisiana Lobsters in your avatar. Sack full of those and a few beers would make the Bama win over LSU this year even more enjoyable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> By the way Comeaux, those are some nice Louisiana Lobsters in your avatar. Sack full of those and a few beers would make the Bama win over LSU this year even more enjoyable.


 
Too bad you're so far away, we're gonna get together at Boudreaux's on friday and eat some of their cousins...


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You know I had to say something nice about my favorite 2 bammer boys
> 
> You have to admit though, that overall I was an equal opportunity offender. Plus it was just dang funny.
> 
> Will the season ever get here?



I was out of town last week and in trying to get caught up with the smack talk I saw that you were getting on the dawgs. Glad to see that you are spreading the smack. 
Yeah, I can't wait for the season to get here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I was out of town last week and in trying to get caught up with the smack talk I saw that you were getting on the dawgs. Glad to see that you are spreading the smack.
> Yeah, I can't wait for the season to get here.


 
Yes, Comeaux is an equal opportunity smack talker...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 11, 2009)

Shut up Scooter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Shut up Scooter!


 
You better watch it kitty boy or I'll beat you to them mudbugs this Friday...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 11, 2009)

*You heard it here first*



TuffDaddy said:


> The dawgs will go all the way this season. You heard it here first.



Jobu says it is very bad to steal Jobu's rum. LSU wins it all this year for the pink baby jesus.


----------



## JR (Mar 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Jobu says it is very bad to steal Jobu's rum. LSU wins it all this year for the pink baby jesus.



Hey, whoa, whoa, WHOA wait a minute...  It'll take more than a measly NC to take home the sweet Pink Baby Jesus pal!!!

But in all honesty, I hate to say it, with your depth, LSU gotta better chance than UGA!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2009)

JR said:


> Hey, whoa, whoa, WHOA wait a minute... It'll take more than a measly NC to take home the sweet Pink Baby Jesus pal!!!
> 
> But in all honesty, I hate to say it, with your depth, LSU gotta better chance than UGA!


 
All you dreamers better be watchin over your shoulder for Ol' Miss, they're gonna be a spoiler for more than a few teams this year.


----------

